# Spur Thigh / Horsfield



## Mark A Ford (Jul 29, 2010)

I have read an article that the sure way to tell the difference between Spurthighs is that Horsfileds have 4 toes on thier front feet and spurs have 5.

I have been told this is not a reliable test as spurs also have 4 toes on thier front feet ?

Any ideas as to which is correct ?


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

the shape of the shell is the best way to tell the difference, horsfields have a more of a square shell compared to the spurthigh.

it is spurthigh and african spurred which common get mixed u due to the similar sound of their names.


----------

